# 1 day of coyote hunting



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is some coyotes that my brother shot at the cabin a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that second one is a fatty.


----------



## nontipycal (Aug 8, 2012)

atleast there is enough left of them to turn in the last one i hit split in half 50 cal muzz 249 grain slug was in my hunting spot


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

nontipycal said:


> ...the last one i hit split in half 50 cal muzz 249 grain slug...


viewtopic.php?f=57&t=44013&hilit=300#p447991


----------

